# [revdep-rebuild] libdrm toujours cassée

## init1

Bonjour,

A chaque maj, on me préconise de faire après revdep-rebuild et un lafilefixer --justfixit.

Cependant le revdep-rebuild me renvoie toujours la même chose :

 broken /usr/lib32/opengl/ati/extensions/libdri.so (requires libdrm.so.2)

il réinstalle les drivers, et àchaque fois c'est le même problème, revdep après revdep. Pourquoi ? Je ne note cependant pas de problèmes d'affichage ou autre étant liés je pense.

Merci et bonne journée.

----------

## nemo13

 *init1 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> A chaque maj, on me préconise de faire après revdep-rebuild et un lafilefixer --justfixit.
> 
> Cependant le revdep-rebuild me renvoie toujours la même chose :
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

le revdep après chaque maj est sans doute exagéré.

l' outil sympa, de mon point de vue, est

```
eix elogview

[I] app-portage/elogviewer

     Available versions:  0.5.2-r2

     Installed versions:  0.5.2-r2(01:26:13 21/11/2009)

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/elogviewer/

     Description:         GTK+ based utility to parse the contents of elogs created by Portage
```

jusqu'à présent ses conseils ont été largement judicieux.

pour le lafilefixer son usage est encore moins systématique et elogviewer n'a pas encore été pris en défaut.

Pour ton libdrm, je suis en nvidia , et je n'ai pas ton problème / ATI , désolé.

A+:jlp

----------

## guilc

C'est une lib qui appartient au driver ATI propriétaire non ?

Dans ce cas, c'est un binaire, pas des sources compilées sur ton PC, donc tu pourras réinstaller autant de fois que tu veux, cela ne changera pas le binaire fourni qui a vraisemblablement été compilé pour une autre version de la libdrm...

Bienvenue dans le monde du logiciel propriétaire !

Soit tu fais avec, soit tu passes au driver libre. (Perso, j'ai pas une ATI, mais un nvidia, et je suis passé au driver libre sans regrets... les emmerdes de la compatibilité binaire en moins)

----------

## guilc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> pour le lafilefixer son usage est encore moins systématique et elogviewer n'a pas encore été pris en défaut.

 

Je dirais même plus : si on regarde ce que disent les devs gentoo, l'usage de ce script devrait être exceptionnel !

En effet, il casse les sommes md5 des packages, donc explose la gestion des fichiers par portage (le md5 de chaque fichier géré par portage est enregistré dans les packages, dans ton /var/db/pkg). A n'utiliser qu'en cas de problème donc...

----------

## boozo

'alute

mouis... pb d'ati-drivers vraissemblablement... mais malgré tout si tu ne peux pas faire autrement que rester du mauvais côté et que tu n'as pas relevé de problème avec, tu peux dire à revdep-rebuild de l'éviter à l'avenir i.e. avec un fichier dans ce goût-là çà devrait coller je pense : 

```
#echo "SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/usr/lib/opengl/ati /usr/lib32/opengl/ati" >> /etc/revdep-rebuild/50-ati-drivers
```

Edit: dans la série promo, elogv est pas mal aussi ^^

----------

## init1

Bonsoir, merci de vos réponses.

Passer au libre, ce srait me privé de ma config, je joue peu, mais j'apprécie. J'ai une carte relativement récente, ou j'ai déjà essayé les drivers libres, qui fonctionnent très bien pour la 2D, mais la 3D merde un peu.

J'ai elogv pour récupérer les messages d'emerge  :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne lafilefixer, vous me faites peur, cela est il, << réparable>> dans la mesure ou je l'ai utilisé sans réel besoin/ problème derrière ?

Ok boozo pour le driver proprio.

----------

## guilc

Non ce n'est pas "réparable". Ce que te propose boozo masquera le problème, mais sinon, il faudra attendre la prochaine version du driver ATI qui on peut l'espérer sera prévue pour une ABI de libdrm plus récente.

Mais bon, si ça marche, c'est pas franchement un problème vital, continue comme si tu n'avais pas vu  :Wink: .

----------

## init1

Effectivement ce n'est pas un problème vital. hum je vois pour le problème de lafilefixer, à l'uitlisation je ne remarque rien qui ne marche pas ou qui bug. si vous aviez un topic, un lien pour me renseigner à son propos ?

----------

## guilc

 *init1 wrote:*   

> hum je vois pour le problème de lafilefixer, à l'uitlisation je ne remarque rien qui ne marche pas ou qui bug. si vous aviez un topic, un lien pour me renseigner à son propos ?

 

Cela n'empêche rien de fonctionner mais cela casse les sommes de contrôle enregistrées dans chaque package. Impact :

- il n'est plus possible de contrôler l'intégrité des paquets (equery check)

- si la FEATURE unmerge-orphans est désactivée dans le make.conf, ces fichiers ne seront pas supprimés

bref, fonctionnellement pour le système, l'impact est limité, mais du point de vue du package manager, c'est une abomination.

La solution propre, plutôt que de hacker les fichiers .la avec lafilefixer est de recompiler les packages concernés

----------

## Link31

C'est bizarre, il me semblait que les drivers propriétaires ATI n'utilisaient pas la libdrm (libre), mais la libfglrxdrm (propriétaire, et incluse dans le driver)...

D'ailleurs, la commande suivante ne renvoie rien, ça signifie donc qu'il n'y a pas de dépendance :

```
grep libdrm /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/*
```

----------

## guilc

Pourtant, le revdep-rebuild semble dire le contraire...

Je n'ai pas d'ati mais que dit un "ldd /usr/lib32/opengl/ati/extensions/libdri.so" ?

----------

